# Pettie back with yanks.piazza goes to A's



## Jason (Dec 9, 2006)

http://mlb.mlb.com/NASApp/mlb/news/...ontent_id=1754838&vkey=hotstove2006&fext=.jsp

http://mlb.mlb.com/NASApp/mlb/news/...ontent_id=1758579&vkey=hotstove2006&fext=.jsp

Looks like piazza is just going dh and catch bullpens.

*edit* shit i spelt pettitte wrong


----------



## Christopher (Dec 9, 2006)

Good move for the Pizza man! That should extend his career a couple of years.

I read on ESPN that Petitte took the Yankees deal over Houston because of $2mil. There's rumors about MLB being pissed about the Carlos Lee deal and putting pressure on Houston to tame down the spending.


----------

